# Olive's Babies!



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Meet the boys!










And here are the girls!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

1 female will be staying here and 2 females will be living with my bf so I'll see them every weekend


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

So little and pink!
Glad the proud momma's okay!


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

o.. my... GOD!!!! theyre sooo cute


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Boy, they sure get dark fast, don't they!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Updated photos!

The boys:
(8/17)
Male:beautifully marked tail & nice even looking belly marks









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Male 2: (8/17)

















Male 3: (8/17)

















Male 4: (8/17)

















Male 5:


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

And here are the girls!

Female 1: *8/17)

















Female 2: (8/17)









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Female 3: (8/17)

















Female 4: Has 3 toes on front left foot, injury is healed now. (8/17)

























Female 5: (8/17)

















And the whole litter: (8/17)


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw, they're so cute! Like a big black bundle!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Wow they are adorable. ive never seen an entired litter one color, good luck telling them apart! lol Thatd be my biggest issue. hehe I cant wait for my Junos litter!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

haha well technically 2 girls and 2 boys are a little bit lighter than the others but it's really hard to tell in the pics- much easier in person!

I can't wait for their eyes to open. I'm already drowning in cuteness... I can only imagine..

At first glance, they all look the same but I'm already starting to notice many differences!

I cant wait to see pics from Juno once she has her bubs!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

MEET THE BABIES! Their eyes are open now and they all have names  Here they are!

*Pimiento* (the runt!), this is the girl I will be keeping 









*Vivian*









*Lucie*









*Midori*, one of the 2 girls my bf is keeping (the girl w/ 3 toes on her front foot)









*Olivia*, the other girl my bf is keeping









*Oliver*, the 'pretty' boy!









*Reilly*









*Porkchop*









*Tito*









*Felix*










_As far as the pairs and such: _ 
*Vivian & Lucie* will be going together
*Midori & Olivia* will be living at my bf's as a pair
*Pimiento* will stay with me
*Porkchop & Tito* will be a pair
*Oliver, Reilly & Felix* will be a trio


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Well, they're adorable. Not sure how you tell some of them apart! 



> Porkchop & Tito will be a pair
> Oliver, Reilly & Felix will be a trio


Why have you pre-designated the specific pair and trio of boys?


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tito and Reilly seem to be a little more 'bossy'/dominant than the other 3 boys so I placed them in different groups to be adopted. Other than that, I grouped them in a way that enables someone to tell them apart from one another colorwise.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

They're absolutely adorable! I really hope that I can find some youngins that small someday to adopt!


----------

